# Dog Scootering - A great way to exercise



## shepherd mush (Dec 22, 2010)

I thought everyone with a medium and up sized dog should read this - it's a great way to get them exercised

Home - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS

Below is our winter mushing video . . .

Welcome to Facebook

And if anyone in the lincolnshire area fancies a race - i'm your man !


----------

